# Montgomery, AL 3 yr f GSD, food aggressive



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I got a call today about a female, 3 yrs old, HW negative. She is at the Montgomery shelter. They will not put her up for adoption because she is food aggressive toward other dogs (not people). I believe there is a $95 pull fee because she has to be spayed before she leaves the shelter. They need to know something NLT Thursday this week. I know it's short notice but this is all the time they will give the rescue person to try and get the dog out. I've got no room. I'll go by tomorrow and try and get a pic. I'm surprised they even called me, they were "disappointed" that I didn't pull the last one they told me about. Contact info is Kristian 334 409-0622 or email [email protected]. She probably is not posted on Petfinder because she is not going to be released for adoption. http://www.montgomeryhumane.com


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Thursday is the last day for this girl. She WILL NOT be placed up for adoption, rescue only. I hope someone can help her.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Very urgent. Euthanasia rate is very high at this shelter.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Montgomery, AL 3 yr f GSD, B/T food aggr w/dog*

This is a great dog. I didn't see her around other dogs but it's hard to believe she would be food aggressive toward them. I could be wrong. She is a very mellow dog, didn't seem scared or subdued, just mellow. She will sit on command but won't stay, she kept following me around the pen. She let me touch her all over, handle feet, mouth ears, stand over her, pick her feet up, etc, nothing. She ias about average size for a female GSD, 50-60 lbs. I can't be for certain but I think she might be PG. She looks a little thick in the middle. She's not showing if she is but she has been bred before. She looked a little swollen but it's hard to tell. I didn't mention that to the shelter, they may decide not to send her to rescue. She really is a nice dog and a pretty one, and she deserves a second chance.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Montgomery, AL 3 yr f GSD, B/T food aggr w/dog*

Oops, I guess I forgot to resize one pic! lol


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Montgomery, AL 3 yr f GSD, B/T food aggr w/dog*

This girl only has two days left!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Montgomery, AL 3 yr f GSD, B/T food aggr w/dog*

Bump!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Montgomery, AL 3 yr f GSD, B/T food aggr w/dog*

Two days!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Montgomery, AL 3 yr f GSD, B/T food aggr w/dog*

bump....only has til thursday....looks so sweet!


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Montgomery, AL 3 yr f GSD, B/T food aggr w/dog*

What's the story from MHS? Dog fight durring feeding time? Did they have trouble breaking them up or did something else happen to make them worry about adopting her out? Any injuries? She an OS or a stray?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Montgomery, AL 3 yr f GSD, B/T food aggr w/dog*

bump


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Montgomery, AL 3 yr f GSD, B/T food aggr w/dog*

up you go...


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Montgomery, AL 3 yr f GSD, LAST DAY!*

They didn't give me a whole lot of info, just that she either went after another dog or growled at another dog even when the bowls were 19 feet apart. I think she's a stray but they didn't tell me that either. They are not real forthcoming on info and my friend who works there was busy. I don't always trust their judgment, I'm skeptical about some shelter temperament tests and the ones doing it. Some shelters think the dog has to be perfect to go up for adoption. She really is a nice dog and if she is PG, that might be why she's defending food. Midge supposedly didn't get along with other dogs and she was PG. Now that she doesn't have to look out for the pups all the time, she's fine and she's started playing with some of the dogs. If they'd give me more time I'd go this weekend and work with her some.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Montgomery, AL 3 yr f GSD, LAST DAY!*

Any update on this girl??? Praying she got out...


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Montgomery, AL 3 yr f GSD, LAST DAY!*

Nope she didn't get out. My friend called me to see if I had found anyone to take her and when I told her I hadn't heard anything she said to remove the post from wherever I had posted her. She's gone. She was a very nice dog but I had no room to put her. mods can move this post to the appropriate place.


----------

